# medical expenses



## thunder12 (Oct 30, 2009)

Live in northern ontario and had to travel 300 k to have an eye operation. Ontario government sent me a small cheque which covered hardly any of my expenses. wondering if federals will have some sort of a write off available to cover lodging and the like for the 3 days I paid for hotel rooms as an out patient.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Here you go!

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/tx/ndvdls/tpcs/ncm-tx/rtrn/cmpltng/ddctns/lns300-350/330/llwbltrvl-eng.html


----------

